# LED....who is good?



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.gelighting.com/LightingWeb/na/solutions/technologies/led/


----------



## sicfigure (Jul 2, 2013)

*Led extrusions*

You can check out KLUS for mounting LED lights. They seem to be ahead of the pack in their line of products. Not sure who is tops in actual LEDs though.


----------



## awfull85 (Jun 30, 2013)

Cree lighting


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I agree on the CREE. I have installed the home cheapo junk, the supply house cheapies, and have only had success with the CREE units. 

You pay more, but you don't have the callbacks and you can dim them very well, I think down to 5%.

The cheap ones are $25-$35 for a reason.


----------



## awfull85 (Jun 30, 2013)

Switched said:


> I agree on the CREE. I have installed the home cheapo junk, the supply house cheapies, and have only had success with the CREE units.
> 
> You pay more, but you don't have the callbacks and you can dim them very well, I think down to 5%.
> 
> The cheap ones are $25-$35 for a reason.


I work for Cree. When its a cree led in a cree component u get great success like the can light at home depot. Cree sells led chips to other manufacturers and those combinations can be iffy.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

awfull85 said:


> I work for Cree. When its a cree led in a cree component u get great success like the can light at home depot. Cree sells led chips to other manufacturers and those combinations can be iffy.


So does "Awfull" stand for the crap that home cheapo tries to sell as "Cree"?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## awfull85 (Jun 30, 2013)

Switched said:


> So does "Awfull" stand for the crap that home cheapo tries to sell as "Cree"?:laughing::laughing:


Nah. Last name is Full. Cree does have a contract with home depot. Can lights are decent. And the incandescent I have a 60w which works great.


----------



## shineretrofits (Oct 28, 2010)

Agree that CREE is really good - but I believe there is a difference in their residential vs. commercial quality LED's. In general though LED's have come a really long way in the last 2-3 years (quality, lower cost, etc) and there are a lot of great options out there now. In general we see the most success with brand names that have been around awhile. There are always some failures with any product but given the 50,000+ hour rating/5 year warranties on most of these, you want the company to be around awhile if you have issues. Staying away from super cheap, no name brand, stuff obviously coming direct from China will generally keep you out of trouble.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I've installed quite a few Sylvania bulbs in track lights, I can't recall a single failure. 

We've been using commercial electric (home depot) 6" trims. I've only seen one fail and it was bad out of the box. I think that they look great. Although, I've been hearing that they can flicker a bit on a dimmer. Thats even with just a few cans on a cl dimmer. IDK, I haven't seen it personally.

I have a couple of cree bulbs from home depot in my house. I haven't tried out on a dimmer.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I've installed quite a few Sylvania bulbs in track lights, I can't recall a single failure.
> 
> We've been using commercial electric (home depot) 6" trims. I've only seen one fail and it was bad out of the box. I think that they look great. Although, I've been hearing that they can flicker a bit on a dimmer. Thats even with just a few cans on a cl dimmer. IDK, I haven't seen it personally.
> 
> I have a couple of cree bulbs from home depot in my house. I haven't tried out on a dimmer.


I worked for Sylvania, trust me lots of "failures" there. Philips makes very high quality LED bulbs. We put them in nearly every recessed, track, fixture, landscape light, etc that we do these days. 1 out of many hundred may fail. If you plan on dimming, I've had great luck with the Maestro CL series. They have a short cut to set the low end trim of the dimmer, you set it to only go as low as the bulb can handle before it flickers. This becomes the "low end trim" level. Gotta love Lutron.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

electricmalone said:


> I worked for Sylvania, trust me lots of "failures" there. Philips makes very high quality LED bulbs. We put them in nearly every recessed, track, fixture, landscape light, etc that we do these days. 1 out of many hundred may fail. If you plan on dimming, I've had great luck with the Maestro CL series. They have a short cut to set the low end trim of the dimmer, you set it to only go as low as the bulb can handle before it flickers. This becomes the "low end trim" level. Gotta love Lutron.


I installed a bunch of Cree retro trims and Lutron CL dimmers a month and a half ago. Got a call the other day. They now flicker when dimmed. 

You didn't happen to work for Sylvania Lighting Services by any chance?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

What about reach in cooler door retrofits? I'm looking at some sold by 
Innovative Lighting Inc. EcoBrite. Anyone have any experience with these? I bid out Sylvania's but they didn't like the cost.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

wendon said:


> What about reach in cooler door retrofits? I'm looking at some sold by
> Innovative Lighting Inc. EcoBrite. Anyone have any experience with these? I bid out Sylvania's but they didn't like the cost.


I did a few of the LSI and Anthony retrofits. Both were decent, heck of a lot nicer than the F32t8 or L58 fixtures, and they don't burn up like the HO fixtures.


----------

